# Your Black Friday 2015 Purchases



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2015)

Edit - I think I'm done for now.

1) Evolution Steel Strings and Strawberry updates - 26 $
2) Spitfire - ØRSTPHONE 30 £
3) XLN Audio - 6 AD paks and 9 MIDI paks: around 200 $
4) Spitfire - Andy's Kitbag 1&2 - around 250 € for both
5) Era Medieval Legends II - around 150 €
6) Transmitting Spheres - Hive soundset 18 €
7) Ilya Efimov - Retro and Modern Bass 74 €
8) Soundiron Temple Drums & Traveler Organ 64 $
9) Project Bravo - around 120 €
10) Soundtoys Native Bundle - 270 $
11) Cinesamples Upright Pianos - 87 €
12) Softube Transient Shaper - 56 $
13) Strezov Rhodope Bundle - 275 $
14) Apocalype Percussion Ensemble update - 115 $


----------



## mrd777 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bought ERA 2 from BestService. LOVE IT. Finally I hear some VERY nice plucked instruments. I used to have another library where the guitar would sound the same at lower velocity and higher. I hated it so bad. They didn't have RR either I believe. This new lib from BestService has the robins and multiple layers of velocities. It especially sounds awesome @ the lower velocity, which has been really hard for me to come across. For whatever reason, it seemed that I couldn't find plucked instruments that were sampled at really low & soft articulations.

Oh, also bought drums of war 2 from cinesamples... haven't go a chance to try it. I also got Bravura Brass(still haven't tried either). Thinking of getting Symphony Series Strings Ensemble from Native as well. I went on a spree, but I probably wont buy for another whole year ;p

Thank God for a dad who helps his son's expensive hobby eh? (he gave me some $$)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 27, 2015)

Haven't bought yet, but seriously tempted by Spitfire Felt Piano (25% off), Impact Soundworks Rhapsody 50% off and Precision Sound Shakuhachi 50% off.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 27, 2015)

Cinesamples have Big sales!!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 27, 2015)

mrd777 said:


> Thank God for a dad who helps his son's expensive hobby eh? (he gave me some $$)



Those dads are the best! I still remember my father taking me to the store and bying me my first strat-copy and mini amp when I was 16. (after me not being overly enthusiastic of my saxofone the years before I had borrowed a friends guitar and played for hours on)

But back on topic: I got Daniel James' Project Bravo for 99$ yesterday and "Granulate" from Will Bedford for around 28€. I enjoy both of them tremendously so far, but have not written anything yet (no time to write, need to shop^^).

The Cinesamples deals look really good...


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 27, 2015)

I also own Bravo and use it for almost everything. I will buy Alpha today and Orbit.. and maybe Tina Legato Cello


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 27, 2015)

I bought

ERA II Upgrade, it's super! I thought it's only some medieval stuff, but it has a really good sounding cornetto and a natural trumpet. And also viola da gamba. All kinds of plucked instruments too. Loving it so far.

IS Rhapsody, haven't tested yet.

I'm considering Bravura Scoring Brass


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> I bought
> 
> ERA II Upgrade, it's super! I thought it's only some medieval stuff, but it has a really good sounding cornetto and a natural trumpet. And also viola da gamba. All kinds of plucked instruments too. Loving it so far.



Gosh damn it. Added to the purchased list.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 27, 2015)

So far just OrangeTree's Steel Strings. Considering Cinebrass as I never got round to getting it but I already have Spitfire's horn libraries so not sure if it's needed right now. Also anticipating Hans Zimmer Piano release soon and definitely want that so maybe saving the pennies is a better idea!


----------



## mgpqa1 (Nov 27, 2015)

CineWinds PRO
CineBrass PRO
CinePerc PRO
Tina Guo Legato

Last year it was CineSymphony CORE so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 27, 2015)

So far: Soundtoys Decapitator, Rhythmic Aura Guitars, Adagietto, and Sonarworks headphone calibration.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 27, 2015)

I wound up getting a new computer, so decided to keep the software purchases to a minimum this year. Nothing special, but it _will_ have 32 megs of ram. I did get the ERA2 upgrade though and am looking forward to taking that for a spin. Going to wait until I receive the new machine before installing it.

I'm following all the deals and monitoring people's feedback on what they bought. Think I'll set up a little Black Friday fund for next year!


----------



## Furio (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm gonna get 8Dio Adagio bundle+Spitfire Woodwinds...
I would like so much going for Spitfire Brass bundle too, but my wallet would cry too much.


----------



## pdub (Nov 27, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the Spitfire Mural Bundle! Super excited but the download will take awhile.


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Nov 27, 2015)

I was waiting to get Komplete 10, but since it's not on sale i have to "improvise" now. The thing is, i don't own Kontakt and that was the main reason why i was gonna buy Komplete. Having said that, i realised i don't really need Kontakt THAT MUCH (since Cineperc is FINALLY gonna be Kontakt Player compatible, i bought it last year during the black friday sale). 
I think i'll just get some small but useful stuff (nothing big, i'll get SSSE eventually as a 3rd string library) like Discovery Series: Cuba from NI, Monark, NI Session Guitarist: Strummed Acoustic (i suck at guitar) and maybe an Abbey Road Drumset (60's).


----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2015)

I want to buy SOMETHING, damn it!!


----------



## utopia (Nov 27, 2015)

Got the last two parts of Diego Stocco's excellent advanced sound design tutorials. I had the first one. That's the best possible buy this black friday for me.


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 27, 2015)

I have bought absolutely nothing. I WANT lots of things, but I can't afford ANY of the things. *sobs softly*


----------



## wpc982 (Nov 27, 2015)

Rhapsody percussion and Fluffy Audio viola, so far. Not that tempted by other offers yet. The Impact Soundworks Rhapsody percussion is on first acquaintance kind of like the Bravura Brass: pretty good, but tending to low or middle end and so probably worth the price but a tiny bit disappointing. Two temple blocks ... , two notes to play. Two castanet notes. etc. The Fluffy Audio viola seeming to be a good chamber viola, sits well with the VSL solo viola. It is likely to be more useful than the Embertone version, which is perhaps good as a concerto soloist but a good deal too aggressive for chamber music. Limited articulations, whole tone sampling, the usual sad limits these days for strings. No detache. But a very nice sound for what's there.


----------



## rap_ferr (Nov 27, 2015)

Felipe Opazo said:


> I was waiting to get Komplete 10, but since it's not on sale i have to "improvise" now. The thing is, i don't own Kontakt and that was the main reason why i was gonna buy Komplete. Having said that, i realised i don't really need Kontakt THAT MUCH (since Cineperc is FINALLY gonna be Kontakt Player compatible, i bought it last year during the black friday sale).
> I think i'll just get some small but useful stuff (nothing big, i'll get SSSE eventually as a 3rd string library) like Discovery Series: Cuba from NI, Monark, NI Session Guitarist: Strummed Acoustic (i suck at guitar) and maybe an Abbey Road Drumset (60's).



I was hoping that komplete would go on sale too. The main reason for me is kontakt also, which is 199 during this holiday. But I don't think it's worth. I ended up buying regular complete form 499 and I'm satisfied. I hope that ultimate upgrade goes on sale for Christmas.

Also bought Metal Machinery from Toontrack.


----------



## lumcas (Nov 27, 2015)

Lock this thread, please...


----------



## scoringdreams (Nov 27, 2015)

Got the entire Spitfire Mural bundle deal!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 27, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> I have bought absolutely nothing. I WANT lots of things, but I can't afford ANY of the things. *sobs softly*



There, there. Surely you can put down the coffee for one day and buy yourself a $5 library from Wavefactory or Atom Hub  

http://www.atomhub.net/

http://www.wavesfactory.com/


----------



## ptsmith (Nov 27, 2015)

I really don't need anything and managed to resist the many temptations of Black Friday. It wasn't easy but I did it!


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 27, 2015)

ptsmith said:


> I really don't need anything and managed to resist the many temptations of Black Friday. It wasn't easy but I did it!


Same


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 27, 2015)

I’ve been waiting all year..... to get this(over with!!!)

1.(early)Spitfire Albion1-$192.36
2.(early)Spitfire Albion One-$224.94
3.(early)Cubase 8 -$200.00
4.(early)East West Hollywood Orchestra bundle(Strings,Brass,Woodwinds,Percussion,Harp Diamond with 1Tb HD) $667.81
5.8Dio Agitato+Agitato Arp+Lyre+Santur=$423.60
6.Toontracks EzKeys-$29.00
7.Waves Gold-$149.00
8.Kontakt 5-$199.00
9. Cinesample CineString Runs + Hollywoodwinds bundle-$179
10. Cinesample CineWind Pro-$239
-------------------------
total=$2503.71

I’m VERY happy with my purchases(14 new libraries!).Thanks to the developers for their brilliant products at a brilliant(reasonable) price.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 27, 2015)

Finally got Alpha and Bravo, plus picked up Tina Guo Cello, Metasynth and Decapitator from Soundtoys. Also planning on finishing up BML with the Mural Evos & Ensembles.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 27, 2015)

I got the Orange Tree Acoustic Guitar, REV and Signal bundle (limited time 30% educational discount on the bundle), and the Black Grand piano.

I was planning to get Gravity but their sale was more expensive than the educational discount ($169 vs $160). Was gonna get AEON collection since it was cheaper than the edu but considering that I just got the Output libraries and I don't use sound design/synth libraries much I didn't think it would be worth it. 

Didn't get any Spitfire since it's also more than the educational but I'm planning to spend a lot in the next 2 months on their libraries (mostly more BML and Evos). Will also get the complete Soundtoys bundle with educational discount.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 27, 2015)

Era II Medieval Legends Upgrade
Pettinhouse Direct Guitar 3.0
Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato
Native Instruments Session Guitarist - Strummed Acoustic


----------



## ag75 (Nov 28, 2015)

So I ended up going a completely different route from what I had planned. I ended up buying the Project Sam Creative Pack Bundle https://www.projectsam.com/Products/Pack-Deals/1452 which I thought was a hell of a deal. I have been wanting to jump into Project Sam for quite some time. I find their libraries to be endlessly inspiring, which I could use a little of right now. I also bought the Tina Guo Legato, because it such a deal and sounds incredible. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought a Porsche.

No music related stuff as yet though.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 28, 2015)

I always were interested in Sonivox´ "Big Bang" Cinematic Percussion module, since I liked from the beginning what I was hearing in the walkthrough. Today the whole "SONiVOX Film Score Companion" Bundle (Strings, Brass, WW, 88 Grand AND "Big Bang" is on sale at "Plugin boutique" for 58 GBP  so I took the plunge. The orchestral sounds have no legato and are quite old, but since I originally only wanted BB there will be one or the other surprise in the orchestral instruments too, at least so I hope. Download of the 20Gig compressed was quick but the first surprise: "serial not in stock. Get it in 24h from the next working day" 

And, finally, Tina Guo legato is mine .-)


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 28, 2015)

Orange Tree's Evolution Stratosphere and Chris Hein's Harmonica.


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 28, 2015)

wpc982 said:


> Rhapsody percussion and Fluffy Audio viola, so far. Not that tempted by other offers yet. The Impact Soundworks Rhapsody percussion is on first acquaintance kind of like the Bravura Brass: pretty good, but tending to low or middle end and so probably worth the price but a tiny bit disappointing. Two temple blocks ... , two notes to play. Two castanet notes. etc. The Fluffy Audio viola seeming to be a good chamber viola, sits well with the VSL solo viola. It is likely to be more useful than the Embertone version, which is perhaps good as a concerto soloist but a good deal too aggressive for chamber music. Limited articulations, whole tone sampling, the usual sad limits these days for strings. No detache. But a very nice sound for what's there.


May I ask if that's the VSL full solo viola or the SE version and how does the Fluffy compare? Not wanting to divert this thread of course!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 28, 2015)

Grabbed Ethnic Ensemble perc from Heavyocity and a pile of Waves plugins.


----------



## wpc982 (Nov 28, 2015)

LondonMike, since black friday is over, maybe I can reply here to your question re violas without making anyone mad. I have the full VSL solo viola, but my version is very old ... originally for gigastudio, I've 'ported' it successfully to Kontakt. It is still the most complete in terms of usable articulations, but the sound can get annoyingly repetitive ... only in the short articulations are there any options for a different sound at a particular dynamic level. The Fluffy Audio viola, to me, has a somewhat similar sound but a little nicer and 'real' seeming; but the FA viola is by comparison limited in articulations -- no detache, no con sordino, no fast repetitions. And the FA viola is sampled by wholetones, where the VSL are chromatic (except for the very old-fashioned legatos). So ... I'm happy with both, and more happy with the combination. In the Kontakt 'Factory Library' you can hear some of the same VSL sounds for the solo viola, but of course only a few of the articulations.

edit -- also both allow you to get directly to the samples, which is for me a very important positive. I'm currently modifying some of the Fluffy viola 'decrescendo' samples for a reasonable approach to a light detache ...


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 28, 2015)

Sid Francis said:


> I always were interested in Sonivox´ "Big Bang" Cinematic Percussion module, since I liked from the beginning what I was hearing in the walkthrough. Today the whole "SONiVOX Film Score Companion" Bundle (Strings, Brass, WW, 88 Grand AND "Big Bang" is on sale at "Plugin boutique" for 58 GBP  so I took the plunge. The orchestral sounds have no legato and are quite old, but since I originally only wanted BB there will be one or the other surprise in the orchestral instruments too, at least so I hope. Download of the 20Gig compressed was quick but the first surprise: "serial not in stock. Get it in 24h from the next working day"
> 
> And, finally, Tina Guo legato is mine .-)



Yes, I think the Sonivox is most likely fairly old. But I believe they did tweak things a little when re-purposing from Kontakt. Still, I think that there are some good nuggets in there. I believe that it will be a good option for layering. The percussion is fairly nice and the orchestral sections also contain some really good bits. I was pleasantly surprised by the piano. It looks like it has up to 16 velocity layers. Perhaps not stellar compared to others, but I have heard far worse and I actually quite like this particular one. The overall sound also depends on your production. I was almost put off by some of the demos and especially one video demo - which was a big mess, imo. So overall, I was pleasantly surprised by the actual package and for the price I think it's a steal. 

The other benefit in this case (e.g. since it _is_ kind of old) is that it's light on resources. If nothing else, it will make for a nice item to have on the laptop. You actually get two authorizations and they can be on an iLok.


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 28, 2015)

I got Heavyocity's DM-307, Ensemble Metals, and Vocalise. I'm thinking about Slate Digitals $199 "annual bundle" for all their plug-ins, but I can't figure out if this is a 1 time payment, or if it's a subscription type model. Anyone else looking into this one?


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes..that "awesome" ProTools video ... omg...
I tried Big Bang now and: the sounds are great but the programming and usability is a big mess. Since the wav files are accessible I will reprogram and lay out the best sounds in Battery, which is easy to handle.
I also listened to the 88 Grand teaser video and have to say: wow! I did not expect a good Grand in this package but this is quite nice and has its own sound and style. The jazz grand is really "expensive and unobtrusive". First nice surprise.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 28, 2015)

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/80233430/
Nothing else though. Honestly I am beyond needing anyhting really.


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 28, 2015)

wpc982 said:


> LondonMike, since black friday is over, maybe I can reply here to your question re violas without making anyone mad. I have the full VSL solo viola, but my version is very old ... originally for gigastudio, I've 'ported' it successfully to Kontakt. It is still the most complete in terms of usable articulations, but the sound can get annoyingly repetitive ... only in the short articulations are there any options for a different sound at a particular dynamic level. The Fluffy Audio viola, to me, has a somewhat similar sound but a little nicer and 'real' seeming; but the FA viola is by comparison limited in articulations -- no detache, no con sordino, no fast repetitions. And the FA viola is sampled by wholetones, where the VSL are chromatic (except for the very old-fashioned legatos). So ... I'm happy with both, and more happy with the combination. In the Kontakt 'Factory Library' you can hear some of the same VSL sounds for the solo viola, but of course only a few of the articulations.
> 
> edit -- also both allow you to get directly to the samples, which is for me a very important positive. I'm currently modifying some of the Fluffy viola 'decrescendo' samples for a reasonable approach to a light detache ...


Thanks for that! Maybe I'll tag you in the Samplemodelling viola thread as I'd like to ask you another question or two and this probably isn't the place.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2015)

EZ Drummer 2
Dual LFO, Chamber for Reason.
Various loop libraries.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't get much this year . Picked up a bunch of the Audio Imperia libraries , Eareckon Eareverb 2, the Kush Audio Clariphonic update and a few synth preset packs . Might grab the Maag Eq yet , but on the fence


----------



## Daryl (Nov 28, 2015)

We bought quite a few plugs and updates. Things I only had one copy of, and needed a second or third. I don't think anything was a first copy though.

I also bought a computer monitor. Not because I need one, but because it turns out that even though I'm on holiday, I have to work and a Surface Pro screen is too small. 

D


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 28, 2015)

This Black Friday has been weird for me - there's so much greatness on the horizon that I don't want to spend it all now. 8Dio has Century Brass and Hybrid Tools 4 hitting soon, Orchestral Tools has that "monumentally big" library coming, Cinesamples has the CinePerc update and CineStrings SOLO...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2015)

utopia said:


> Got the last two parts of Diego Stocco's excellent advanced sound design tutorials. I had the first one. That's the best possible buy this black friday for me.



I hadn't heard of this before. Do you have a link by chance? Is it still on sale by chance or was it a black friday only deal?


----------



## paoling (Nov 28, 2015)

wpc982 said:


> edit -- also both allow you to get directly to the samples, which is for me a very important positive. I'm currently modifying some of the Fluffy viola 'decrescendo' samples for a reasonable approach to a light detache ...



I love your approach! If you have any kind of useful suggestions feel free to write us and tell us how you achived it. In the Cello we have emulated the detaché by overlaying (it's an option) a staccato sample. Not ideal though, but it is optional so it doesn't hurt. With the violin hopefully there won't be the need of it, since we have 8 hours of new recordings to edit (and the oldest ones to re-edit from scratch :-O)


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought a used Behringer Line Mixer... :( There must be some sort of consolation prize for this feeble Black Friday attempt?

I'm actually going to look at a Korg Kronos today. If it pans out I will posses it's soul. If it doesn't pan out I will be throwing money at Project Sam and maybe a few bones to Heavyocity.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 28, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> This Black Friday has been weird for me - there's so much greatness on the horizon that I don't want to spend it all now. 8Dio has Century Brass and Hybrid Tools 4 hitting soon, Orchestral Tools has that "monumentally big" library coming, Cinesamples has the CinePerc update and CineStrings SOLO...



Same for me. I'm waiting for the next big brass library to throw my money. And yes Orchestral Tools has not only a library but some kind of collection coming. Era II upgrade was a must though.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2015)

I think I just used my tax refunds for this Black Friday. Let's hope Hans Zimmer piano isn't too expensive...


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 28, 2015)

Only purchased ImpactSoundworks Percussion essentials for $49. Mainly for the timpani to round out what was missing in my drums.

Considering Cinewinds, but I qualify for the educational discount for Berlin Woodwinds and I think it will be a better value for me. Thankfully I can get that anytime!


----------



## pdub (Nov 28, 2015)

I also purchased the NI / Soundiron Symphony Brass crossgrade. I'm leaning towards getting the Spitfire BML Woodwinds bundle as well.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 28, 2015)

Cineperc core in the DL area. And I got the Waves Puigtech.
(I was tempted by Spitfire Redux but I already underuse Stormdrum3 because of random mapping and I like the consistency in Cineperc mapping and the mic options.)
Will probably get the Amplesound Nylon - I am really in love with the sound of the demos and I am stuck using the factory library nylon.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 28, 2015)

Patrick said:


> I got Daniel James' Project Bravo for 99$ yesterday and "Granulate" from Will Bedford for around 28€. I enjoy both of them tremendously so far, but have not written anything yet (no time to write, need to shop^^).
> 
> The Cinesamples deals look really good...



So today I pulled the trigger on 8dio's 1901 Upright Piano (downloading atm), BIAS Desktop Professional from Positive Grid for recording guitar on the fly and the whole soundtoys 5 collection. I tried out several of the soundtoys plugins and I'm blown away at how good they are. I originally only wanted to get the decapitator but now I am happy that I went for the bundle. The "Crystallizer" for example can do all the sounds that my Empress Super Delay (a crazy good guitar pedal that combines delay and pitch shifting fx) does, and more. The quality of the filters and delays is top notch and there even is an effects rack that combines all the instances in very creative ways.


----------



## resound (Nov 28, 2015)

I was really hoping for a sale on Komplete so that I could start investing in some Kontakt libraries, but since there was no sale and I didn't want to pay 199 for Kontakt, I decided to pick up Symphobia I and Cinematic Strings 2. I also bought the Waves Gold bundle. I think this will hold me off for a while until the next Komplete sale comes around.


----------



## utopia (Nov 28, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I hadn't heard of this before. Do you have a link by chance? Is it still on sale by chance or was it a black friday only deal?


Sure, here you go. Here's a link to the first video-
https://gumroad.com/l/ffs01
There are 3 videos in total and each one is just great (rythmic processing, convolution processing and creative miking techniques)


----------



## gregh (Nov 29, 2015)

nothing - not a thing! I am a little tempted to get the Lexicon LXP bundle, but I've really got everything I need. I feel like a traitor to commerce.


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 29, 2015)

Finally Project Alpha and Project Bravo.
And I am looking at Orange Tree double bass.


----------



## wpc982 (Nov 29, 2015)

What I mostly got was more emails than ever from those online merchants I've allowed to send email. Some of them (newegg ... amazon .... ahem ...) enough to make me wish I'd never heard of them. The latest (Sunday) trumpeting their 'last chance' for Friday's deals ...


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 29, 2015)

Somehow I've missed the Spitfire Additional Flutes. Good time for a heads up.. I also couldn't ignore the Ólafur Arnalds library, it sounds beautiful. Anyone's got the Dust bundle? Sounds pretty sweet.

One more question, anyone's got Cinesymphony LITE or CineOrch? Sounds like libraries that are good to have when you're away from home.


----------



## gregh (Nov 29, 2015)

FredrikJonasson said:


> Somehow I've missed the Spitfire Additional Flutes. Good time for a heads up.. I also couldn't ignore the Ólafur Arnalds library, it sounds beautiful. Anyone's got the Dust bundle? Sounds pretty sweet.
> 
> One more question, anyone's got Cinesamples LITE or CineOrch? Sounds like libraries that are good to have when you're away from home.


I have bought quite a few sounddust libraries (not as this bundle though) - the dulcitone is wonderful, a must have for me.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 29, 2015)

Cinematic Strings 2, probably HZ 01 as well


----------



## uselessmind (Nov 29, 2015)

So far only CinePerc Aux+Epic and FM8 Niteshade.
I am looking a some preset packs and either Soundirons Franceska or Alto if i can decide wich complements their Strawberry, Soprano and Realitones Blue best.
Overall i spend less and less on sounds and software.

Now if Cinesamples would finally sell that CineStrings portamento add-on they have stashed away ...


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 29, 2015)

gregh said:


> I have bought quite a few sounddust libraries (not as this bundle though) - the dulcitone is wonderful, a must have for me.


I've noticed that some walkthroughs I've watched has a tendency to ring quite badly. Have you had much trouble with this? The products otherwise fills a hole in my library so I'd like to like them


----------



## Gunvor (Nov 29, 2015)

NI - Kontakt Full version
Spitfire Audio - Evo Grid 1
Cinesamples - Voxos 2
Cinesamples - Tina Guo
Soundiron - Olympus Elements
8DIO - Bazantar
8DIO - All solo voices bundle
8DIO - Misfits 3 string didley bow and Banjo
Heavyocity - Metal Ensambles collection
Wide Blue Sound - Orbit

Got some things to play with ahead =)


----------



## Ben Juodvalkis (Nov 29, 2015)

Bought LADD. Instantly regretted. I wish we could demo these things


----------



## SirKen (Nov 29, 2015)

Ben Juodvalkis said:


> Bought LADD. Instantly regretted. I wish we could demo these things



Why were you disappointed?


----------



## Syneast (Nov 29, 2015)

I was planning on getting the Kontakt 5 update, Albion One update and VSL SE Woodwinds, but since none of them were on sale I had to think of something else. Remembering how the Kontakt Library choir never seems to cut through the mix very well, I decided to focus on choirs.

So I got *Soundiron Olympus Elements* and *Mercury Elements*. Hopefully that covers my choir needs for not a lot of money.


----------



## gregh (Nov 29, 2015)

FredrikJonasson said:


> I've noticed that some walkthroughs I've watched has a tendency to ring quite badly. Have you had much trouble with this? The products otherwise fills a hole in my library so I'd like to like them


I would get the dulcitone - not so much the others, but the dulcitone is incredibly useful (I can't remember the differences between the two versions). Not really noticed the ringing but it is an idiosyncratic instrument to start with so that might be part of the sound


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 29, 2015)

I hadn't intended to buy anything but I picked up CinePerc Pro, U-he Zebra 2 (not on sale but I needed it), UVI Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Ben Juodvalkis (Nov 29, 2015)

SirKen said:


> Why were you disappointed?


It sounds great, but the workflow sucks for me. 
Patches are mapped haphazardly all over the keyboard (i never understand why developers have some patches starting at c2 and others starting 4 octaves higher). 
Also, there's no consistent way to adjust microphone balances in a many patches (close vs stage vs hall etc). Sometimes you have to set it separately for every single articulation in a patch. 
Just too slow and fiddly to get the sound I want. 
It's a pity, because there's alot of great sound in there. 
I hate the situation kontakt buyers are in, where we just have to blindly hope that a library will work for us.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 29, 2015)

Picked up Orange Tree Pure Jazz Vibes. Musser vibes sound pretty sweet.


----------



## mrd777 (Nov 29, 2015)

Wes Antczak said:


> I wound up getting a new computer, so decided to keep the software purchases to a minimum this year. Nothing special, but it _will_ have 32 megs of ram. I did get the ERA2 upgrade though and am looking forward to taking that for a spin. Going to wait until I receive the new machine before installing it.
> 
> I'm following all the deals and monitoring people's feedback on what they bought. Think I'll set up a little Black Friday fund for next year!


WOW.. only 32 megs? Not even a gigabyte! ;p


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 29, 2015)

I got ERA 2 - been eyeing that for a long time. Especially for all the plucked instruments that are in there, I love that stuff. And I picked up the Cherry Electric Bass from Orange Tree. It's really good, and shines even more when played through the Recabinet bass amp + cab sim.


----------



## DenisT (Nov 29, 2015)

So hard to choose from so many great deals!! The only thing I got (for now...) is the full *8DM Bundle*. Some heavy sounds in there if you like to play with modern electronic stuff. I own a Maschine and I loved the free try-pack available on their website. So easy to use, and you get some crazy results without having to EQ anything.


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 29, 2015)

Project Bravo and EAReverb 2.


----------



## sp_comp (Nov 29, 2015)

I wasn't really planning to get anything but I ended up picking up the 2 Gravity expansions(Natural Forces & Vocalise) by Heavyocity, Angelic Harp & Pure Jazz Vibes by Orange Tree Samples(I've been desperately needing a good vibes library) and then for good fun I grabbed S-Layer by Twisted Tools.
I happy with all of those


----------



## gbar (Nov 29, 2015)

Cheap this year. Only got Heavyocity's Metal Kit for master sessions. Totally worth 79 bucks


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 29, 2015)

I finally upgraded from Elements to the full Olympus Symphonic Choir, and also decided to add Cinesamples CineStrings and CineWinds CORE to their percussion and brass libraries which I bought last year. I'm really loving the sound of the SONY Pictures Scoring Stage so I'll possibly expand further on my Cinesamples sound palette. I also bought Orange Tree Samples Evolution Stratosphere and Passion Flute.

Btw I have some small freebie collections from Twisted Tools and those totally blew me away. Pure wizardry!


----------



## SeattleComposer (Nov 29, 2015)

I just bought the whole Soundtoys suite, which is awesome and on a good sale right now. 

This year I am successfully avoiding the frenzied library collector's impulse (I went crazy last year). I have too many libraries and there is nothing out there that I "must" have. I picked up the Box of Tricks thing when it first released and the Gravity add-ons that were sold separately, and those have plenty enough color to jazz tracks up and inspire for a while. My one planned purchase is the HZ piano (not that I "need" it), and I'm going to buy some scores with the money I'm not spending on new libraries. Oh -- and the Spitfire Labs goodies. Can't wait.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 30, 2015)

Ben Juodvalkis said:


> Bought LADD. Instantly regretted. I wish we could demo these things



Why is that -- what didn't work for you? It looked pretty interesting in their demos -- was thinking to pull the trigger had they had a sale this BF.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 30, 2015)

I finally got the pianoteq Piano emulation! You can demo it with just a few keys nit working, so there is no reason for disappointments , as with most sample libraries! 
I love it! It is the most playable virtual emulation of a grand piano and the D4 also sounds quite good!


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2015)

spitfire evo grid 1, 2, 4, dustbundle (great but issue with one of the sample patches missing .nkr file), swarm harp (love it)
soundtoys 5 bundle (this is phenomenal - regretted not buying it on sale last year for 299...didn't make that same mistake and no regrets)
orangetree bass pear (this is really great sounding if you need an upright bass and it's inexpensive and light in resources).

I'm done...last order of biz is solo strings...would love sample modeling but it still truly does sound synthy and they need a cello and violin still...cinesolo strings? who know when that will ever come out...will spitfire redo their strings? eastwest? who knows...i (and everyone) just need something that doesn't take long to edit and sounds really real. I know it's not easy but one of these libraries will figure it out . hopefully soon.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 30, 2015)

Waves Gold bundle and Heaviocity Damage..... also went to a music store to trial a trumpet mouthpiece and walked out with a mouthpiece and an additional backbore...... (good old gear lust)


----------



## james7275 (Nov 30, 2015)

I spent quite a bit of money a month ago on completing my East west orchestra bundle and also upgraded to Albion one. I considered that as part of my black Friday spending. Just in the past few days I bought a new guitar from Sweetwater and the Tina Guo legato library from Cinesamples.
Still keeping my eyes open for anything else that catches me before the sales are over.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 30, 2015)

Soundiron Mercury Boys Choir for me. That's the only one so far, though I was briefly tempted by some of the Waves sales until I looked closely at their post-iLok licensing terms and put them right back on the "no buy" list from whence they came.

But I'd spent a lot more money than that on upgrade/crossgrade offers a month ago, so I'm a little burned out on adding more sample libraries right now, as I'm far from having fully explored and utilized the ones I already have.


----------



## Ben Juodvalkis (Nov 30, 2015)

gjelul said:


> Why is that -- what didn't work for you? It looked pretty interesting in their demos -- was thinking to pull the trigger had they had a sale this BF.


I wrote a more detailed reply earlier in the thread, but basically it's inconsistent in keyboard mapping and microphone balance controls, which makes it far too fiddly for my workflow. Sounds great, though.


----------



## sp_comp (Nov 30, 2015)

milesito said:


> spitfire evo grid 1, 2, 4, dustbundle (great but issue with one of the sample patches missing .nkr file), swarm harp (love it)
> soundtoys 5 bundle (this is phenomenal - regretted not buying it on sale last year for 299...didn't make that same mistake and no regrets)
> orangetree bass pear (this is really great sounding if you need an upright bass and it's inexpensive and light in resources).


Orange Tree's Pear Bass is sooo good. The only upright bass library that I use!


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm at the start of a very long and expensive journey if this weekend is anything to go by...  Already had Albion I and crossgraded to Albion ONE last month. So added:

>Albion II Loegria (big thanks to Blake Ewing for his Albion I vs II comparison page - really helped show the tightness and definition in the string section of II)
>DJ's Project Alpha & Bravo (Hours of mad sound design fun)
>Piano in Blue (Just a glorious piano and the adjustable velocity curve is ace)
>Orange Tree Steel Strings (Sounds great & when I get the hang of programming the strum engine it's way easier than micing up my old acoustic here with my very noisy PC in the background!)
>Dream Audio Tools Uke & Mandolin (don't judge me....needs must...)

Everything above was on a Black Friday discount. Many thanks to all the developers. This weekend I realised it's how clients must feel when they ask for a 'good quote'...


----------



## Luke W (Nov 30, 2015)

Soundiron Apoc Perc Ensemble
NI Actions Strikes
Atom Hub Planet and Lost Horizon
Still hoping Sonokinetic Minimal goes on sale before the end of the year!


----------



## zolhof (Nov 30, 2015)

8Dio Lacrimosa, Studio Sopranos and Blackbird (40% off, absolutely great deal)
Heavyocity Gravity

Really looking forward to see what the Orchestral Tools folks are up to.


----------



## Letis (Dec 1, 2015)

Waves Morphoder for 17$ (47$ - 30$ black friday gift code). http://www.waves.com/plugins/morphoder


----------



## Boberg (Dec 1, 2015)

Just purchased the Tina Guo Cello Legato Patch, from CineSamples. It's my only purchase so haven't been very expensive for me, which feels good. But always nice to have a new little tool to work with, and I'm very pleased this far!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 1, 2015)

I was so restrained this year. Impact Soundworks Rhapsody and Spitfire Felt Piano and that is all!


----------



## evilantal (Dec 1, 2015)

Not a big budget this year...

eaReckon EAReverb 2
AudioThing Frostbite
MeldaProduction MFreeEffectsBundle upgrade

Some soundsets:
Atom Hub Harmogeddon
Leap into the Void Polymorphic Atavism
patchpool 2nd Thoughts
Xenos Soundworks Mindhacker's Notebook and Nostalgic Circuits
Audiority Scattered Grains
SubsonicArtz GAIA

And a second-hand Crucial MX100 512Gb SSD.


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 2, 2015)

...and Waves API 2500 just one minute ago...


----------



## arielblacksmith (Dec 2, 2015)

8dio Ukulele Strummer
8dio Age Vol1
8dio Guitar Solo and Guitar Strummer
8dio Epic Small Percussion (I can now do impersonations of Safri duo! oh yes)
Audiowiesel Sine

Yeah, somebody is making some way-too-happy corporate music
Actually discovered that AGE can be used in this context with good results, who would have know??


<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## benmrx (Dec 2, 2015)

Gravity
Mercury Elements
Olympus Elements

I decided to keep it reasonable this year. Plus I wanted to keep some funds for possible Christmas sales, and because I'm VERY interested to see what this new Orchestral Tools library is. I believe they said it would be announced this week.


----------



## Gunvor (Dec 2, 2015)

benmrx said:


> Gravity
> Mercury Elements
> Olympus Elements
> 
> I decided to keep it reasonable this year. Plus I wanted to keep some funds for possible Christmas sales, and because I'm VERY interested to see what this new Orchestral Tools library is. I believe they said it would be announced this week.



what orchestral tool if i may ask? =)


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 2, 2015)

ZeeCount said:


> Project Bravo and EAReverb 2.



Also Magic AB and a 1tb Sandisk SSD.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 2, 2015)

Gunvor said:


> what orchestral tool if i may ask? =)


The developer 'Orchestral Tools' has hinted they will be announcing a new library.


----------



## Jan_S (Dec 2, 2015)

Where did you get the information that they plan to reveal further details this week?


----------



## MrCambiata (Dec 2, 2015)

I also read about a new release of Orchestral Tools due to this week on their Facebook page. Can't wait...


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 2, 2015)

I didn't get a lot but definitely some great bargains:

Cinesamples Voxos 2.0
Wavesfactory W-Timpani
Rock! Ezx for ezdrummer


----------



## Leeward (Dec 2, 2015)

Cinesamples Tina Guo
Spitifire Audio Euphone


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 2, 2015)

For those unaware Soundtoys has great deals today on upgrading to 5 bundle. I owned a few already and was going to get one more when I found upgrading to all 18 was $50! I couldn't resist, I think 3 or 4 products gives you a great upgrade deal.  It ends today but hopefully they will extend it.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Dec 2, 2015)

I ended up buying a whole lot more from Spitfire; Mural 3, Mural Ensembles, Mural Evolutions - I hope I won't be disappointed since I was highly skeptical to being forced buying Ensembles top get Evolutitions. 

Also Phalanx line and Dust Bundle and Enigma. 

Now I'm totally broke.


----------



## Leeward (Dec 3, 2015)

FredrikJonasson said:


> I ended up buying a whole lot more from Spitfire; Mural 3, Mural Ensembles, Mural Evolutions - I hope I won't be disappointed since I was highly skeptical to being forced buying Ensembles top get Evolutitions.
> 
> Also Phalanx line and Dust Bundle and Enigma.
> 
> Now I'm totally broke.



Love Enigma.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 3, 2015)

Heavyocity Ethnic Drum Ensembles and Ensemble Drums.


----------



## wpc982 (Dec 3, 2015)

Regrettably on impulse I bought a waves bundle, since it seemed so cheap relative to list price. Still doesn't work, no response from customer service. Maybe they're overworked.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 3, 2015)

I am officially a VI slut.....

Spitfire-Albion 1
Spitfire-Albion One
8Dio-Agitato Grandiose string bundle
8Dio-Agitato Legato Arpeggio
8Dio-Claire Woodwinds bundle
8Dio-Santur
8Dio-Lyre
Cinesamples-CineStrings Core
Cinesamples-CineString Runs
Cinesamples-CineWind Pro
Cinesamples-CineBrass Core
Cinesamples-Hollywoodwinds
Cinesamples-Piano in Blue
East West-Hollywood Strings Diamond 
East West-Hollywood Brass Diamond 
East West-Hollywood Woodwinds Diamond 
East West-Hollywood Percussion Diamond 
East West-Hollywood Harp Diamond
Toontrack-EzKeys
Toontrack-Ezmix
Waves-Gold
NI-Kontakt 5
Steinberg-Cubase 8


----------

